# Please Advise!



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey fellows, I'm stationed here so I don't know the area that well. I haven't really been fresh water fishing down here yet. I'm looking for the best place to put in, and any advice you have to offer. I have a little Jon Boat. I would love to catch some crappie, bass, cats, whatever really. I live in Pensacola so anywhere within an hour or so drive would be perfect. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and RiverRat are going to Fish River in the morning. It is about 45 min away. I've averaged 8 lbs sacks of bass my last three trips. They are biting there.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*fish river*

And you will need a non-resident Alabama freshwater fishing license above the 98 bridge and a saltwater license below the bridge. I would probably launch a small boat at quintette landing which gives you access to quintette lake (which has bass & crappie). Quintette landing located off quintette road.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Becks lake is pretty good, and close. It's off 29 at the paper mill in cantonment. Perfect for a Jon boat.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm going to try one of these next week. I'll keep you posted.


----------

